# Mike "The Situation" Sorrentino is cashing in on his 15 minutes of fame



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2010)

*Mike "The Situation" Sorrentino is cashing in on his 15 minutes of  fame*







The "Jersey Shore" star is predicted to earn up to $5 million by the  year's end, according to The Hollywood Reporter. A source for THR   revealed that "The Situation" is earning close to $60,000 an episode  when bonus incentives are factored in, and he receives between  $15,000-$50,000 for event appearances. "We are really excited about all  the opportunities coming Mike's way," the reality star's manager, Mike  Petolino of Gotham Entertainment, said.

In addition to the  "Jersey Shore" and his event fees, which could bring him a cool $1  million this year alone, "The Situation" is also using his trademark abs  to his advantage by creating an abs-focused fitness video called "The  Situation Workout," and has a chewable supplement line at GNC.

"The  Situation" doesn't stop there! According to THR, the reality star will  be releasing his autobiography Here's the Situation, is signing on to  endorse a new vodka, and has a GTL application (Gym, Tan, Laundry) as  well as a rap song available on iTunes. Not to mention he has further  endorsements with Vitamin Water, Reebok and a deal for a clothing line.

Petolino  told THR of his client's fast cash, "It's a platform. You have to use  it intelligently." 

'Jersey Shore' Star 'The Situation' On Track To Earn $5 Million This Year


----------



## ROID (Aug 24, 2010)

abs look anorexic to me


----------



## MDR (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like he's smarter than he seems on the show.  Maybe it's all just an act.  Good for him.  I worked my ass off in school for years to become a teacher, and I just got laid off, so what do I know.  Looks like he's the smart one and I'm the dumb ass!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 24, 2010)

Weather you like the guy or think hes a douche, you can't argue pulling down that kind of coin. we should all be so lucky!!


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't hate on the dude If I could trade shoes with him I would in a heartbeat


----------



## vortrit (Aug 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Can't hate on the dude If I could trade shoes with him I would in a heartbeat




Word.


----------



## MyK (Aug 24, 2010)

I watch the show and he is a good guy, cant hate on him for a sec!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 24, 2010)

ROID said:


> abs look anorexic to me


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 24, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds like he's smarter than he seems on the show.  *Maybe it's all just an act. * Good for him.  I worked my ass off in school for years to become a teacher, and I just got laid off, so what do I know.  Looks like he's the smart one and I'm the dumb ass!



0:50  just maybe , I suppose its not that difficult to pimp our communities now a days.







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Can't hate on the dude If I could trade shoes with him I would in a heartbeat


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 24, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds like he's smarter than he seems on the show.  Maybe it's all just an act.  Good for him.  I worked my ass off in school for years to become a teacher, and I just got laid off, so what do I know.  Looks like he's the smart one and I'm the dumb ass!



I have no idea what the guy is like in real life...but I don't judge success or character by income.  I know a few idiot dbags that have income and I'd never sell myself short next to them.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just want to know if he gave himself that nickname.  I guess I'll have to read the autobiography.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 24, 2010)

That makes me angry.

50,000 dollars to say "YOOO YOOO YOO WHAT UP CHICAGO!?"... Who would pay anything to see him say that?


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds like he's smarter than he seems on the show. Maybe it's all just an act. Good for him. I worked my ass off in school for years to become a teacher, and I just got laid off, so what do I know. Looks like he's the smart one and I'm the dumb ass!


 
 you are a great guy MDR, and at least went to college and played college football. he just has good abs and got lucky on hiting a spot on a staged show. thats not dumb, i wouldnt trade places with no moviestar. or reality star. iam happy for the guy but wait till fame gets ahold of him.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 25, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds like he's smarter than he seems on the show.  Maybe it's all just an act.  Good for him.  I worked my ass off in school for years to become a teacher, and I just got laid off, so what do I know.  Looks like he's the smart one and I'm the dumb ass!



This is what is wrong with this country, you pay a guy like MDR 42,500 a year to mold our children and you pay a nitwit like the situation 50,000 for a two hour gig. WTF


----------



## MDR (Aug 25, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is what is wrong with this country, you pay a guy like MDR 42,500 a year to mold our children and you pay a nitwit like the situation 50,000 for a two hour gig. WTF



No argument here.  In California I'll be lucky to find another job.  Thousands of teachers in the same boat.  Crazy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 25, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Can't hate on the dude If I could trade shoes with him I would in a heartbeat



You need a good ol dose of self esteem my friend and no I'm not speaking about steroids.  don't wish the impossible and work on becoming the best YOU you can become (Physically, Spiritually, Intellectually, financially ). You will be amazed of what the human being is capable of achieving when we concentrate on growing as a person and stop been distracted by the shitty American entertainment.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

i took a second look and he does have a good set of abs on him. but is there anything upstairs to be happy with those abs? nope!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2010)

I doubt this guy is to commend for the financial success, I am willing to bet it's his manager 99%.  What the fuck is his autobiography going to be like.  "Woke up around 10, hit the gym. ate, went to tanning and ate after, then did my laundry, then hit up da club, got wasted on Jaeger Bombs, sloppy fucked some skank, slept...." copy and pasted 365 times for each year.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 25, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I doubt this guy is to commend for the financial success, I am willing to bet it's his manager 99%.  What the fuck is his autobiography going to be like.  "Woke up around 10, hit the gym. ate, went to tanning and ate after, then did my laundry, then hit up da club, got wasted on Jaeger Bombs, sloppy fucked some skank, slept...." copy and pasted 365 times for each year.


hahahahaha! Booyaa You know he's not some finance wizard. I've never watched the show but have seen enough clips for deductive reasoning to tell me this money of his is coming quickly because he's currently a marketable commodity. His money will probably disappear as quick as it came.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2010)

If you guys want to cash in on this mokes 15 minutes of fame invest in hair gel and tan in a can stocks....guaranteed every moron under 30 is going to be guidofied for the next 1 and half year...


----------



## alpha22 (Aug 25, 2010)

I won't knock the guy.. We all should be so lucky!!!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2010)

His book title "I don't just play a douche bag on TV I am one in real life and other ways to make it rich in America"


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2010)

maniclion said:


> If you guys want to cash in on this mokes 15 minutes of fame invest in hair gel and tan in a can stocks....guaranteed every moron under 30 is going to be guidofied for the next 1 and half year...


 
even the blacks.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 26, 2010)

I dunno, he prides himself on those "awesome abs" but every time I have seen him eagerly flash them, they just look awkward.. sorta mutant-like.. they don't fill out the way they should. If I were him, and I had those abs, I wouldn't be flashing them every chance I had, I would be working hard to fill them out.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 1, 2010)

I want to see him and ronnie get in a fight.who your money on?


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 2, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I want to see him and ronnie get in a fight.who your money on?



ronnie but i hate that bloke i would wanna see the sitch win


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 2, 2010)

At first i thought he was the biggest douche ever, but then i watched the show and you grow to like the guy his the biggest player out and pretty funny his so cocky is just becomes funny.

His definitely the smartest of the lot. He owns a gym so i think he knows how to handle his financial life.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think ronnie would beat his ass still!


----------



## karupt (Sep 2, 2010)

The situation may talk like hes a douche, but he knows what hes doing.


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 2, 2010)

Last ep ronnie said "if i find out mike snitched on me i'm gonna break his face." lol i wanna see em punch on


----------

